# 50 lbs O' Summer Sausage



## solaryellow (Nov 6, 2010)

Last night I had a couple buddies come over and we decimated a 28lbs chuck roll and a 22 lbs chuck roll. We managed to cut, grind, mix and stuff it all in under 4 hours. We made 30 lbs of regular and 20 lbs of jalapeno. Regular summer sausage is on the left and jalapeño summer sausage is on the right. I put a single additional knot in the jalapeño so I can tell which is which. 








Loading up the cabinet smoker.







Three rows deep.







Care to guess what I am sending out as Christmas presents this year?


----------



## alblancher (Nov 6, 2010)

Do you cure your summer sausage.  Looks like it went from the stuffer directly into the smoker.  Why not post a recipe for us?

Al


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes I do cure it. My typical process is to cut and grind the chuck rolls, then mix the meat with cure and spices. It then goes into the refrigerator for 24 hours before stuffing. This weekend however, my helpers had prior commitments for today so we stuffed last night as we were mixing. Then the tubs went into the refrigerator overnight and I started drying in the cabinet about 2:30pm.

The recipe I use is based on one I got from Len Poli's website with my own tweaks and modifications.

10lbs ground chuck

1 1/2 cups nonfat dry milk

4 tbs salt

3 tbs corn syrup solids

2 1/2 tbs dextrose

5 tsp phosphate

5 tsp soy protein concentrate

2 tbs paprika

2 tsp cure #1

2 heaping tsp minced garlic

1 tbs ground white pepper

2 tsp encapsulated citric acid

2 tbs mustard seed

1 tsp ground celery

1 tsp coriander

1/2 tsp nutmeg

1 tbs onion powder

2 tbs cracked black pepper

2 cups ice water

The recipe does scale well for anyone who wants to do a bigger or smaller batch. 10lbs is about the right size for the tubs I use to mix in.


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 6, 2010)

I forgot the jalapeno part. To make them jalapeno summer sausages just add a 1/2 cup of dried jalapeno to the mixture. It doesn't take much but it really makes a difference in flavor.


----------



## mrsb (Nov 6, 2010)

Have you broken into one yet for a "test"?

Would love to see a sliced pic


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 6, 2010)

Not yet. They are at around 140* now. Hopefully they will be done by 1am which should get me to bed by 3am. I will certainly post some pics tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here is a pic from my first attempt at summer sausage using pretty close to the same recipe above. This was a cheddar and jalapeno version.








MrsB said:


> Have you broken into one yet for a "test"?
> 
> Would love to see a sliced pic


----------



## old poi dog (Nov 6, 2010)

my friend...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 7, 2010)

What plate are you grinding it thru?


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 7, 2010)

3/16 Brian.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 7, 2010)

That what I thought but wasnt sure. Im about to make a bunch too.


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice! Mine is still cooking away. Looks like 3am was a pipe dream. At least we fall back tonight. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






bmudd14474 said:


> That what I thought but wasnt sure. Im about to make a bunch too.


----------



## kaveman (Nov 7, 2010)

what internal temp are you shooting for?


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 7, 2010)

You are a vertial sausage machine there Joel. I really like the recipe and I have to make some more asap to. Now I have a couple of your recipes and you should try your own gyro sausage but use all lamb in it like I did and it came out super good.


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 7, 2010)

160*. Here is the original recipe if you are interested in it before my tweaking. http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/beef-summer sausage smoked-.pdf
 


kaveman said:


> what internal temp are you shooting for?


Every other week it definitely seems that way. lol

I am not a fan of lamb. I like it smoked and I like it mixed with beef but I have a hard time with just straight up lamb. Glad you are liking the gyro sausage recipe though. That was my first from scratch sausage recipe. 
 


mballi3011 said:


> You are a vertial sausage machine there Joel. I really like the recipe and I have to make some more asap to. Now I have a couple of your recipes and you should try your own gyro sausage but use all lamb in it like I did and it came out super good.


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 7, 2010)

Here you go MrsB. This one is sliced open from the batch I was smoking last night. Let me know if you have any questions.






	

		
			
		

		
	
Quote:


MrsB said:


> Have you broken into one yet for a "test"?
> 
> Would love to see a sliced pic


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 7, 2010)

Here is what my garage fridge is looking like at the moment.







I will let them sit in the fridge over night and then vacuum seal them tomorrow.


----------



## kaveman (Nov 7, 2010)

thanks solar,i've been trying to find an internal temp for deer bogolna,this will help,again thanks!


----------



## mrsb (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks beautiful.  And yea, a ton of questions but will wait to hound you when I am actually closer to attempting my own.


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 7, 2010)

Unless I do something dumb (which is always a possibility), I should be around. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





One of the nice things about summer sausage is that it requires no equipment to make it. You can buy ground beef (and pork) and then season and cure it. The fibrous casings are more than big enough that you really don't need a stuffer to stuff them. It just takes a little bit of time and patience.
 


MrsB said:


> Looks beautiful.  And yea, a ton of questions but will wait to hound you when I am actually closer to attempting my own.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 7, 2010)

Dude. That is unfreakin' believable. I am in awe. I soooo want you to take me under your wing and teach me stuff. PLEEEEEZZZEEEE. I sooo want to learn more. Thanks for an awesome post!


----------



## deannc (Nov 7, 2010)

I'll pay to be on your Christmas list!!! (LOL)  Watching all y'all making sausage is definitely causing me to start to get the itch.  And that there is some awesome looking sausage you made!


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 7, 2010)

There were plenty of people here that got me pointed on the right path when I decided I want to try it. Desertlites (Bob), Jerry, Dan, RonP, and a few others gave me a lot of help to get started. I would be happy to help you get started although I suspect you don't need much help. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


Squirrel said:


> Dude. That is unfreakin' believable. I am in awe. I soooo want you to take me under your wing and teach me stuff. PLEEEEEZZZEEEE. I sooo want to learn more. Thanks for an awesome post!


Now that it has cooled off, my buddies and I will be doing this every other weekend if you want to make the drive over to Winston Dean. Helpers are paid in sausage. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 


DeanNC said:


> I'll pay to be on your Christmas list!!! (LOL)  Watching all y'all making sausage is definitely causing me to start to get the itch.  And that there is some awesome looking sausage you made!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 8, 2010)

Looks damn good. I am ordering casings tonight to get mine done soon.


----------



## deannc (Nov 8, 2010)

solaryellow said:


> Now that it has cooled off, my buddies and I will be doing this every other weekend if you want to make the drive over to Winston Dean. Helpers are paid in sausage.


     I might take you up that over one of the next couple weekends!  The wife has to work one of the upcoming Saturdays so I could get away easily! LOL


----------



## princess (Nov 26, 2010)

Beautiful!!  I love the holiday casings. :)  ::applause::


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 4, 2010)

Ok so now I have one more on my list!  MMMMMMMMMMM


----------

